
Netify Jump: Open source program that converts PC into a WiFi router - luigiplr
https://github.com/luigiplr/netify-jump
======
hbogert
Long time since i looked at Microsoft's wifi stack, but does every modern wifi
driver and/or support master/AP mode? In linux this is still an enormous hit
or miss, and dont even start about the radio regulation mess.

~~~
luigiplr
No, however most are.

There is some functionality in the app that checks if the driver is indeed
compatible.

